# Gulf Breeze Optimist - May 16-17



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The Gulf Breeze Optimist tournament is on again - for the 34th year!

There are 19 general categories this year - same as last year except no Red Snapper - prises for 1st - 3rd place

Special pin fish category for the aspiring fishers under age 6

Entry fee is still only $20/angler. Kids under 10 are free with an entered adult.

Grand prize is $1,000.00 based on a random drawing of all first place entries. This makes it fun and gives a croaker fisherman the same shot at $1,000 as a Wahoo guy.

This entire tournament is run by volunteers and all earnings go to community projects primarily focused on youth.


----------

